# Jer, how did u loose weight, give me the secret!! I'm paranoid!



## sarahc18 (Jul 3, 2001)

Want to loose a little weight. Im 18 and at that stage where i'm v. paranoid about my body. Although i don't want to b anorexic! Can u suggest anything?Sarah


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

Are you in the UK? if so Slimming world - wonderful. Lots of food and weight loss. Takes a while to work out what they are talking about re: food optimisation but once you get there great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2001)

If you can find the book BODY FOR LIFE by Bill Phillips, try that. Its a Weight loss program that took me from 133 lbs to 114 lbs in 16 weeks. I started out doing the whole Weights and Nutrition)program but towards the end I was just doing the nutrition part. I feel great and it really helped with my UC symptoms + I lost weight too.


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

See a doctor about an appropriate weight loss plan. I understand about insecure about your body, but don't do something unhealthy in order to achieve your ideal weight. ------------------Isn't it enough to see that a Garden is beautiful without having to see fairies in the bottom of it, too?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

If you want to lose weight i'd suggest trying an excercise program of some sort... and eat less food more often.... that's what i do... work out every day and eat about 5-6 small meals over the course of the day... that's supposed to help your metabolism out and the exercise makes you feel good about yourself too... but also don't assume you have to lose weight to look better.... simple confidence in yourself can do wonders... don't let other people dictate how you feel about yourself.also in my experience... I've had more trouble keeping weight on than losing it... granted i know nothing about you really, but hey.... just some friendly advice... and also keep in mind that you're always going to be a lot more critical of your own looks than other people are. Trust me... I know... lol


----------

